

The Top Mistakes Women Make in Relationships - dragosroua
https://medium.com/@ralucapopescu/the-top-10-mistakes-women-make-in-relationships-533344893fcb

======
natch
This isn't quite HN material but I'll comment anyway.

With a fractionally small amount of effort, this could have been written for
both genders.

Nice points though. As a guy I do #3 a bit too much.

